# Are there two answers to this question?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am participating in a quiz, and have to answer multiple-choice question.

I want to ask a person who gives a quiz whether the question has two answers. How can I ask this?

"Luulen, että oikeutta on kaksi. Onko kysymyksellä kaksi oikeutta?" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I am participating in a quiz, and have to answer multiple-choice question.
> 
> I want to ask a person who gives a quiz whether the question has two answers. How can I ask this?
> 
> "Luulen, että oikeutta on kaksi. Onko kysymyksellä kaksi oikeutta?" (?)



You could say,_

Onko kaksi oikeaa vastausta kysymykseen? 

_However, this means, "Are there two right answers to the question?" -- there could be more than two right answers to a given question, depending on how many choices there are.

I suspect that what you want to say in this case is, "Could there be more than one right answer to the question?" You could express this in Finnish by saying,

_Onko mahdollista, että on useita oikeita vastauksia kysymykseen?
_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I am participating in a quiz, and have to answer multiple-choice question.
> 
> I want to ask a person who gives a quiz whether the question has two answers. How can I ask this?


If the questions are *multiple*-choice questions, I would say: _Voiko useampi kuin yksi vaihtoehto olla oikein?_


----------

